# Walther P99 FAQ site:



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

For those wondering about the workings of the Walther P99 the following site should be very helpful. The authors are Dr. Ken Lunde, James Lenaburg and Jim Costanza http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/WaltherP99FAQ/index.html


----------

